# Best Possible PC Configuration or Dream PC



## sr_garg (Mar 3, 2007)

Hie frnds out there... i registered myself today only as i found this forum full of geeks n helpful guys....... u ppl just rocks..... gr8 spirit u ppl have, i must say....

Lets start this thread... in this thread we'll try & assemble a
*"Best Possible PC Configuration or Dream PC"* 
no limits of money... 
with details like latency speed in RAM etc etc...

so frnds lets start.......


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats good


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

whats good...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

Lets start with 2* R600 Dual GPU cards in Crossfire and an Intel quad extreme.
4*80GB 15k rpm SATA2 in raid 0.
Antec 1kV PSu.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> Hie frnds out there... i registered myself today only as i found this forum full of geeks n helpful guys....... u ppl just rocks..... gr8 spirit u ppl have, i must say....
> 
> Lets start this thread... in this thread we'll try & assemble a
> *"Best Possible PC Configuration or Dream PC"*
> ...



Ok my dream machine.....

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700
Board : ASUS P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
Ram : 4 GB Coirsair 800 Mhz
Graphic Card : 2*XFX Geforce 8800GTX coupled in SLI mode
Cabanet : Antec Super Lanboy
PS : Antec True power 1000 W
HDD : 2x500 GB 15000 RPM SCSI HDD with RAID 0
Monitor : LCD 21' Inch
Speakers : Altec Lansing 7.1
=============================================


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 4, 2007)

Simply an ALIENWARE will do for me. Costs about 1000k in indian currency


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

great Codename_romeo  

hey why i cant rep you anywhere (but others i can)


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 4, 2007)

same with me shantanu........even i cant rep u


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2007)

But I can rep both of you!!! (just for the kicks)


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 4, 2007)

hey gr8 config Sam9s  

here comes mine  .... n yes if somebody can manage to provide cost of hardwares then plz do...


*01.* Processor - Intel QX6700 2.66GHz (1333MHz, 8MB L2 cache) Core 2 Extreme Quadcore (Heat Sink - Asetek Vapochill Micro Extreme)

*02.* SystemBoard - Intel Desktop Board D975XBX2

*03.* Monitor - 19" Widescreen LCD Sony XSRD

*04.* Ram - 2x2 GB DDR2 1066 MHz Corsair

*05.* AGP Card - nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX

*06.* Hard Disk - 2x 500 GB SATA II Hitachi (Heat Sink - Cooler Combination with dual fans & temperature controlled cooling)


*07.* Optical Drive - Blu Ray DVD Recorder or Castlewood ORB Drive

*08.* Sound Card - Creative Soundblaster XFI Xtreme Gamer FATAL1TY Pro Series

*09.* Speakers - Creative Megaworks 550 THX 5.1

*10.* Pointing Device - *Mice*- Logitech MX Revolution
*Keyboard*- Logitech MX3200 (vista)

*11.* Printer - HP psc 2410 print, fax, scan copy

*12.* U.P.S. - APC 500 VA (AVR)

*13.* Joystick - Logitech Momo Force steering wheel

*14.* Headphones - Creative Headphones HQ - 2300D 5.1 Surround Sounds, Dolbby DTS 

*15.* T.V Tuner - Zenith PC (external)

*16.* Web Cam - Logitech Quick Cam Orbit MP

*17.* Cabinet - Cavalier1silver5oj

** All Softwares installed on this PC shud b original...... "no Jhamela" *


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 4, 2007)

Gr8 posts! Will add to it as soon as I figure out something even better.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

@sam9s
there is currently no 500 GB 15krpm HDDs. Its only upto 120 and 120 seems to have some kinda problem and 80 has best perfomance/quality.

ATI's R600 beats 8800GTX anytime.
So graphics: ATi R600 Dual GPU cards x2 in Crossfire. [Each R600 dual GPU card beats 2x8800GTX in SLI by big margin].
My choice of RAM: Corsair Dominator series 1366 MHZ DDR2 in dual ch-4GB.
Sound Card- Xmeridian 8386 7.1(Beats Xfi Elite pro in sound quality).
Clipsch 7.1 speakers.
Falcon Northwest 21" TFT
Agiea PHYSICS card(most of you forgot it)
Falcon Northwest's vapour cooling kit for CPU, GPU.(keeps at -12c)
Sony BlueRay Writer.
Logitech G15 keyboard and Razer Diamondback mouse with mantis speed mousepads.
Antec Perfomance TX trans chassis.
Antec 1KW PSU.
Holographic projector(project images in air) for 3D gameplay.
Vista Ultimate originals.
All Games original.
[deamon tools-i dun like to put disc while playing]
This is my todays dream.
My dream goes on updating every day


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @sam9s
> there is currently no 500 GB 15krpm HDDs. Its only upto 120 and 120 seems to have some kinda problem and 80 has best perfomance/quality.



mmmm lets make it a 3x300 GB then, there is a 300 GB 15K SCSI....

*www.mysimon.com/Hard-Drives/9015-11620_8-34768451.html


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

a alienware 4 me 2.. Too bored to type out the config


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 4, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> hey gr8 config Sam9s
> 
> here comes mine  .... n yes if somebody can manage to provide cost of hardwares then plz do...
> 
> ...


 
go for striker extreme m/b from asus with rest being the same.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

my dream machine - a BMW M3 GTR  (kiddin)

Monitor-  atleast a 29"
Intel® Quad-core CPU
M/B - ASUS Commando
Gfx. - Dual ATi R600 (cross fire)/ Nvidia 8800GTX (which evr goes with asus m/b )
RAM - Corsair Dominator 1366 MHZ DDR2 (ofcourse)
HDD - 1 Hitachi Hybrid HDD (flash+ Platter) & 1 Flash.
Cabinet - the best one (dunno brands), with NoS Coolers 
Speakers - (here too dunno), maybe Yamaha
Gaming Accesorries - Logitech® G25 Racing Wheel
- Logitech® G7 Laser Cordless Mouse
-  Logitech® G15 Gaming Keyboard


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

^ wopes man great config buddy s18000 you are flying man great ... your wish will come true in 1 year ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

which one, real BMW or PC BMW??


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

BOTH buddy!! my best wishes... and reps to you for that great config... you put on.. and you will get DDR3 that timem


----------



## caleb (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of config's:
Best of the Best INTEL config from Alienware: Area-51 ALX costs almost Rs.300000/- you can cutomise it further
click her for details: *www.alienware.com/product_detail_P...?SysCode=PC-AREA51-ALX-R6&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

Best of the Best AMD config from Alienware: Aroura ALX costs almost Rs.Rs.250000/- you can customise it further
*www.alienware.com/product_detail_p...?SysCode=PC-AURORA-ALX-R7&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's A Little something i Would wanna get:

Processors: *Dual Processor - Dual Intel® Xeon™ 5320* 1.86 GHz 1066MHz FSB w/ 8MB Cache & Quad Core
Operating System: Genuine Windows® XP Professional x64 Edition
Warranty: 4-Year AlienCare Toll-Free 24/7 Phone Support w/ Onsite Service
AlienRespawn: Alienware® Respawn Recovery Kit
Chassis: Alienware® Professional EATX Workstation Chassis - Black
Power Supply: Alienware® 700 Watt Multi-GPU Approved Power Supply
Motherboard: Alienware® Professional Motherboard w/ Intel® Xeon™ 5000P Chipset
Memory: *16GB Dual Channel DDR2 FBDIMM* at 667MHz - 8 x 2GB
Graphics Accelerators: *NVIDIA® Quadro™ FX 4500 X2* 2x512MB GDDR3 w/ 4x Dual Link DVI
Chassis Customization : Alienware® Acoustic Dampening Level I - 20% Noise Reduction
System Drive: High Performance with Data Security (RAID 1) - 147GB (2 x 147GB) Serial Attached SCSI 3GB/s 15,000 RPM w/ NCQ & 2 x 16MB Cache
Storage Drive: High Performance with Data Security (RAID 1) - 750GB (2 x 750GB) Serial ATA 3Gb/s 7.200 RPM w/ 2 x 16MB Cache
Removable Storage : Alienware® 28-in-1 Digital Media Reader / Writer
Primary Optical Drive: 16x Dual Layer DVD±RW/CD-RW Burner w/ LightScribe Technology
Secondary Optical Drive: 16x Dual Layer DVD±RW/CD-RW Burner w/ LightScribe Technology
Network Connection: Integrated High Performance Gigabit Ethernet - Standard
Digital Audio Hardware: Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ XtremeGamer High Definition 7.1 Audio
Monitor: *Dell 30" 2560 x 1600* UltraSharp Widescreen Flat Panel - *Dual Displays*
Speakers: Logitech® Z-5300e 5.1 280-Watt Speakers
Keyboard: Logitech® Cordless Desktop® MX™ 5000
Mouse : Razer Copperhead™ High Precision Gaming Mouse - Tempest Blue
Input Devices: 3D Connexion SpaceTraveler
Input Devices: 3D Connexion SpacePilot
Power Protection: UPS Protection - Opti-UPS ES1500C 1400VA (980W Capacity)
Headphones: Alienware® Ozma 7™ Headphones with S-Logic™ Technology 

Price: $16,744.00

*AND if this ain't enuf then what u can do is buy a 19" Blade Rackmount n Change case of this configuration to rackmount formfactor , then mount 10 of these onto ur rackmount , use Any high speed blade interconnect system n have ur very own In-House supercomputer*


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 5, 2007)

*Zeeshan Quireshi,*[]
*aravind_n20,*[]

hey gr8 config brother........ hope ur "Dream PC" comes true soon.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone try this 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Gene


----------



## aryayush (Mar 5, 2007)

*THE ULTIMATE MEAN MACHINE*

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/5592/displaynb7.png*img257.imageshack.us/img257/6043/blankmo2.png*img440.imageshack.us/img440/6867/macprovs4.png
_Click on the display to know about it and the tower to know about the fastest Mac ever._

*Processor:* Two 3.0GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon Processors
*Memory:* 16GB (8 x 2GB) of 667MHz DDR2 Fully-buffered DIMM ECC
*PCI Express Graphics:* NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 512MB, Stereo 3D (2 x dual-link DVI)
*Hard disk drive:* 4 x 750GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s, 7200-rpm, 16MB cache
*Optical Drive:* Two 16x SuperDrives with double-layer support (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
*Wireless:* AirPort Extreme wireless networking and Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR module
*PCI Express:* Apple Fibre Channel PCI Express card
*Display:* 2 x 30-inch Apple Cinema HD Display
*Accessories:* AirPort Extreme Base Station featuring AirTunes, Apple Wireless Keyboard and Apple Wireless Mighty Mouse.
*Price:* $17,077.00​
Damn! Now I'll have to wipe the drool off the keyboard.


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 6, 2007)

*aryayush*
hey brother..... what a gr8 config of urs.. the pic of ur dream pc is very good i must say...... btw i wud like to ask u that on which motherboard we can put 16GB of memory.... u haven't mentioned it n also mention the price of ur Dream PC.....


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2007)

Just click on that tower. You'll get all your answers. 
Clicking on the display will take you to the page about the display, not the computer itself.

The motherboard, AFAIK, is manufactured by Apple in-house and you cannot buy it off the shelf. You need to buy a machine from Apple.
And you cannot assemble this machine yourself. It is a pre-assembled machine from Apple and the greatest thing about it is not the hardware, which is pretty awesome too, but the operating system it runs, Mac OS X - the best operating system on the planet. You cannot get that on a regular PC. 

Click on that picture or this one:

*a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/2041/1220/store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/macpro/img/product-product.jpg


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 6, 2007)

Can I have some space for  a LIQUID COOLING KIT?

Hitachi has 1 TB HDD (I read somewhere), why not fit a few of them!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2007)

This thing does not even have a fan. It is cooled without a fan. It is as silent as a mouse. That is Apple engineering for you. 

And it can have 3 terabytes of storage. Do you want more?


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 6, 2007)

When i think of Display  never think of Monitors..

I Think of PROJECTORS High Definition


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 6, 2007)

Alienware that too customized.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2007)

@47shailesh
Jst see my above config.
HOLOGRAPHIC PROJECTORS (as seen in Star Wars) It has really bee using now (By US military for strategic planning nd some says it would be a gr8 innovation in field og GAMIN)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2007)

A 1080p HD projector is nowhere near running dual 30" 2536*1600 (or somewhere there) monitors together...

Anyway, all I want is a 'really' quiet, non-troublesome, easy-to-use, fast, large-screen, elegant machine.....and whoops! I just have to walk into my room and there it is!!!

*images.apple.com/imac/images/index_frontrow20060109.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2007)

Why didn't you mention your iMac in your signature?

And do you watch the high definition movies on your Windows machine?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2007)

Siggy don't allow for too much words so I decided on going with the PC cause its got the bigger screen and my speakers...

HD movies are restricted to PC. I used to watch them on the iMac but I can't resist the bigger screen and better speakers. 

iMac is strictly for work stuff...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2007)

You can always attach your Dell monitor to your iMac.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2007)

will this do

*www.cisl.ucar.edu/news/05/lead/bluegene/bluegene.jpg

IBM Blue gene\L


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 7, 2007)

*@ Shasanka_Gogoi*

hey bro... where is ur configuration..? u may use the space for coolin kits but buddy i think we shud carry on with posting our " Dream PC" but yes if u need to clarify a little then u may... 

btw waitin for ur configuration.........
__________
*@ gx_saurav* 
hey buddy we can't see the pic u posted......


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 8, 2007)

it seems that imac is doin gr88


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2007)

iMac is over priced, but then again like the auther of this thread mentioned hat money is not a problem then there are even better PCs then Mac Pro which are much more Powerfull

[URL="*www.dell.com/html/us/products/renegade/renegade.html"]Dell ranagade[/url] anyone


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 8, 2007)

hey frnd don't u write down the config that PC which u think is best.....
regards....... 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iMac is over priced, but then again like the auther of this thread mentioned hat money is not a problem then there are even better PCs then Mac Pro which are much more Powerfull
> 
> [URL="*www.dell.com/html/us/products/renegade/renegade.html"]Dell ranagade[/URL] anyone


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 12, 2007)

*@ gx_saurav*
hey buddy dell looks toooooooo cool............ sexyyyyyy..... i just love the grafix on cabinet.........
__________
hellooooooooo *GEEKS,* what happened...... only few ppl have a *"Dream PC"* or u ppl r makin ur DREAM config....  waitin for some more *"Powerful Dream Machines"*


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually my class 12 exams are goin on and am not able to be on my PC for longer durations ao I m not having the time. I will post a dream config as soon as my exams are over. tILL THEN.........................


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 12, 2007)

I calculated best PC dream one it just costed  $ 11824 only including every thing .It was on alienware


----------



## samrulez (Mar 12, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> *05.* *AGP Card* - nVidia GeForce *8800 GTX*


Awesome AGP.. G80!!! way to go dude!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2007)

@sr_garg

didn't u see my dream PC, An IBM Blue Gene\L


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Awesome AGP.. G80!!! way to go dude!!


omg... how did i miss tat...


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 13, 2007)

whatevr the cost was buddy..... nomatter but u shud have post the config., along with price.... everyone will get to see one more good n powerful pc..... try postin ur config...... cheers...!!!  




			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I calculated best PC dream one it just costed $ 11824 only including every thing .It was on alienware


__________


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> will this do
> 
> *www.cisl.ucar.edu/news/05/lead/bluegene/bluegene.jpg
> 
> IBM Blue gene\L


 

oh yes buddy how can i miss that big PC   .... i've seen it but it'll b better for us if u can give the config of this PC  ... n yes from which planet do u belong...... coz on our earth i think there is nobody to use this beast... lolzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2007)

My Dream config:

1. 2x 2GB Kingston Hyper DDR2 PC-9600 1.2GHz RAM Kit
   ($525 Per Kit)
2. AMD Athlon 64 FX-74 ( $ 999 )
3. Freezone CPU Cooler ( $ 299 )
   -Compatible with Intel Socket 478 and 775
   and AMD Socket 754, 939, and AM2 processors.-
   WILL REDUCE TEMP UPTO 13-16 Degrees
4. Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP HC -$ 1699
   30 Inch, 2560*1600 9WQXGA), 1,000:1 contrast ratio,8ms,
   Integrated 9-in-2 media reader, Four USB 2.0 ports,
   400cd/m2
5. OCZ GameXStream 850W PSU
  Output: +3.3V at 30A, +5V at 30A, +12V1 at 20A, +12V2 at 20A,
  +12V3 at 20A,+12V4 at 20A, -12V at 1A, +5VSB at 3.0A;230V;
  Form Factor: ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V; Connectors: 1 20+4-pin,
  1 8-pin 12V, 1 4-pin 12V, 6 peripheral, 6 SATA, 2 Floppy, 2 PCI-E;
  Active PFC. Price $ 229
6. 2x Nvidia’ GeForce 8800 GTX For SLI
   768MB DDR3 RAM, 384 bit, 575 MHz core, 900MHz Memory,
   1.35 GHz Shader Clock, 86.4GBPs Mem bandwdth, Stream Procs 128   
7. Asus L1N64-SLI WS or ASUS Crosshair AM2
8. 2x 150GB Western Digital Raptors in RAID 0+ One External 
   Western Digital My book pro 2 ( 1 TB)
9.  Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB
10. Cooler Master Prateroian 731 or Antec P180B or Antec Ninehundred
11. LG BH 10, Support both HD-DVD & Blue Ray
12. Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Pro Soundcard
13. Creative Gigaworks S750 7.1 channel wireless speakers

## I don't know if the mobos listed above can support the rams
Coz as far as I know the mobos may only support 800Mhz RAM ##


----------



## xbonez (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmmm. nice thread. ok here's my dream pc's config

Alienware Area 51 ALX

ummmm..... thats about it. nothing too flashy, u know


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> n yes from which planet do u belong......


I wonder that too sometimes.


----------



## sr_garg (Apr 1, 2007)

*@ topgear *

hey bro gr8 config. it seems geeks here r just crazy for there dream pc..... one after one we r gettin to see powerful config ... its just really gr8......

good goin GEEKS  
keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## Pravas (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Just Dreaming... What's the use...you are going to put only the latest products available in market as there is no price limit and no one(SOME) going to afford it either.


----------



## sr_garg (Apr 7, 2007)

hii bro. 

this thread is dedicated for making *dream pc*... now don't ask the use of dreaming, _kyuki mere khayaal se jisne dream dekha hai woh isse fulfill karne ke liye hard work karenge n will definitely his dream fullfill..._ by looking this thread again n again ppl will always want a dream pc n in respect of havin this machine they will work harder n get it right... everybody wants or atleast have a dream to own these powerful machines... n for makin a dream pc a more powerful u'll always need best n latest hardware available in market... there r so many dream pc configuration here n each config is diff to other... 
this thread gives u the freedom to express ur passion towards computer... everyone here is doing just rite...... 

so if u also have any DREAM PC then u r also welcome
thnx



			
				Pravas said:
			
		

> Hey Just Dreaming... What's the use...you are going to put only the latest products available in market as there is no price limit and no one(SOME) going to afford it either.


----------



## sr_garg (May 10, 2007)

hey frnds...
what happened no new configurations..... its have been a long time...
waiting to see some new good configs.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

8 GB of 8 Ghz FlexIO RAM instead of the normal RAM

*www.rambus.com/us/products/flex_io/index.html

remember RDRAM ??? RAMBUS CORP ??? Its them with FLexIO ram


----------

